# Looking for charter captains for April 27th



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

we are looking fit charter captains that are willing to guide a veteran on April 27th for our 3rd annual Fly Fishin’ For The Mission tournament at PAC Kayak Rentals. We can not afford to pay fees but are able to provide all appropriate tax donation forms, will provide lodging, food, and advertising. Please either respond here or DM me. I can promise that this will be a great time and even more rewarding experience!


----------

